

Has TechCrunch jumped the shark? They're profiling a website that sells videos of fireplace logs (yes, really) - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/26/iyuletv-a-yule-log-for-your-iphone/

======
richcollins
I think you can make the case he jumped the shark long ago:

[http://cache.valleywag.com/assets/resources/2006/08/satire-i...](http://cache.valleywag.com/assets/resources/2006/08/satire-
is-dead.jpg)

------
nextmoveone
i loved that episode!

~~~
mynameishere
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpraJYnbVtE>

